# utility video



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I recorded Flip doing the utility exercises. I didn't do it as one continuous run-through, I did one exercise at a time b/c I had to keep moving the camera plus it was still over 90 degrees out.

For Flip, he was a little flat on his work, though certainly not horribly so. I think it was a combination of the heat, the shortened distances (I tried to work as much as I could in the camera's view), and the fact that he was being kind of a punk yesterday and just wanting to graze on the grass and ignore me.

There's still some body language I need to fade. I don't usually look back so much on finishes, I think I did it without thinking b/c I knew he probably wouldn't hit it with him being a little flat. We still need a lot of work on finishes.

While far from perfect, I'm happy enough with it considering he just turned two years old and doesn't have a CD yet. There's still plenty of time to brush up on the details.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very good! He should have no problems when he gets to utility. Love his turn and sit on the go out. I especially loved the way the sun was hitting him while doing it as well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Flip looks wonderful. He sure appears to be a fun partner to be teamed up with in obedience.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay time to nit pick so we can get better. I am going to list everythig I see wrong wth each exercise. Please share any thoughts or anything I miss.

Signals - looks like a possible forge on the slow,not totally sure. Glances away right before first signal. dont usually give such big signals I guess I was trying to make sure he would be right for the camera.

DJ - I am not crazy about the way he turns but I am not sure if it is scorable. 

Movng stand - bumps me while coming to heel

Gloves - I would like to see his rear stay lined up a little better on the turn. Slight pause after the pick up to see if his poodle girlfriend is watching. (actually I am beginning to wonder if maybe that poodle is a boy lol)

Articles - first article some mouthing and off front. second article walks in but that is likely due to how close I am. On both finishes I turn to look before he is done.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That was like rapid-fire utility! LOL Love the editing.
He looks really great and very polished! DANG can you please come train my puppy? 
The only thing I would comment on is also his left finish. You should teach him to BOUNCE up into place. Takes away the opportunity to sight-see while finishing and let's face it, it's cute. I would also like to see him trotting consistently during your normal pace heeling. He kept lovely attention and position but would like to see trotting not pacing. He's a smaller dog so I know physically it's reasonable to ask him to do that.
Everything else looked pretty darn awesome!  Go you!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah I am big on editing the dead time. Makes it faster to load and more likely for viewers to actually finish watching until the end.

His heeling was definately flatter than usual. He isnt a big prancer but he does usually have a little lift. Although I put it first in the video it was actually one of the last things I filmed. I think by that point the heat was getting to him. We usually dot train in the heat like that. I think I will try to get some indoor heeling of us on film so I can compare and see if it really is an issue.

Finishes - ugh, finishes are our downfall. If anyone wants to take my dog and train finishes on him they are welcome to becase I seem to suck a it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

But he jumps up to kiss you on his left finishes normally, right? I was thinking like the heel he was a bit more contained because of the heat.

He looked really great to me.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

What he gives me on left finishes is pretty hit and miss at this point. I have only done right finishes in the ring so far because I am trying to get a more consitent performance out of the left. But I might go ahead and throw a couple of them in therethi weekend in grad open to see what he gives me in a ring setting. started teaching him the typical straght up jump flip finish,but I could never get him to do it wthout hitting me on the jump. I just focused on the right finish for ahil so I could have something to use in the ring, but after getting hit for almost every finish he has ever done in the ring I decided need to work both ad try to get something better. Right now I am training him to leap out and over to my side and then bounce into heel. Sometimes heleaps over my head, sometimes he has no jump at all, and sometimes it is somewhere inbetween there.

I wonder if my dog sucks at finishes because I dont like them, or if I dont like finishes because my dog sucks at them...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think he looks great!!! Why do you "not usually give such big signals"? there's nothing wrong with your signals, and if you have a crowd behind you etc. you want to give him every advantage to see you/your signals.
Excellent job!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You should come train my 2 year old! He looks awesome!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Why do you "not usually give such big signals"? there's nothing wrong with your signals, and if you have a crowd behind you etc. you want to give him every advantage to see you/your signals.
> Excellent job!


He is trained on a much smaller signal, that way I get a faster reaction, and I reserve a full out signal for the ring as an emergency "yo wake up!" if he hasn't responded by the time the small signal is over. In training I would normally correct him if he hadn't responded by the time the signal is about half way over, because that's all he's going to get most of the time in training. I practice full signals just enough that he knows what they mean so he won't be confused if I have to pull it out in the ring.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That's it.:yuck:. he is soooooo awful he needs to come to (adopted) Grandma's for training.. I will give him back in about......never!:doh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

you can have him long enough to train some bleepity bleepin finishes on him!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> you can have him long enough to train some bleepity bleepin finishes on him!


I really do believe he is a Titan son..lol,.. Welcome to my world..:doh:


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know anything about show dogs, but to me your dog is perfect.. I'd love if my baby would listen anytime.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Okay you asked for it! It was very nice and here are the only words of advice I have..LOL>
> 
> _Signals - looks like a possible forge on the slow,not totally sure. Glances away right before first signal. don't usually give such big signals I guess I was trying to make sure he would be right for the camera._
> 
> ...




I know you were doing it for the camera but make sure you have enough distance because you do not want him to think walking is an option...ever..

The only other thing I seen that I did not care for was the pacing. Not sure if that came from him anticipating the stand stay signal or not?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Michelle

I know he paces on the slow (it was a slow going back up the center), but I dont think he usually paces at a normal. Now I am paranoid and need to record some more heeling. 

We do use a retrieve for go outs....actually we did one before I turned the camera on and one after it was off. He has a tendency to drift left so I have only been putting one out on the right side and it seems to be helping to straighten him out.


----------

